# What Makes A Slingshot Accurate?



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

I was wondering what makes a slingshot accurate because a lot of slingshot frames people claim are very accurate are very different (or have very different forks) from other accurate frames. I was wondering what attributes make a slingshot accurate (w/out a laser)?
Thanks in Advance!

Nicholas


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The person shooting it.








other than that, a frame that fits the shooter, a person can be just as accurate with a natural as they can a with a high-tech frame as long as that is what fits them best.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, the slinger himself.
Philly


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> The person shooting it.










That was bound to be said by somebody! Maybe I should of stated it differently. What attributes on a slingshot make it _easier_ to aim?

Nicholas


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That you are comfortable holding it so it just feels right like a part of your hand.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A smaller slingshot that is close to the hand renders a narrow window which can produce more accuracy. But, at the top of the list it is all in the release of the pouch. Ultimately it is all to do with the pouch release. An aiming device on a slingshot does not make it accurate nor does a Laser or a beatuful and or costly slingshot will not make one shoot more accurately. My opinion by personal experience.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

In my opinion, frame doesn't matter, anchor point does. The anchor point is 1/2 the distance between the forks. If you have a sling shot that has 2 inches between the forks, the anchor point would be 1 inch from the pupil of your eye (to the ear side if shooting over the top, and mouthward if shooting gangsta). I have a dankung (shot gangsta style) which has two inches between the forks and the anchor point is my cheek bone.

On the other hand there is the instictive style, and all bets are off.

Rufus Hussey said in one of his video's (I think the Johnny Carson Show video) that the anchor point did not matter, placement of the forks did. I have not been able to prove this.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

"What attributes on a slingshot make it _easier_ to aim?"

I'm not so sure that everyone would do best with the same features/characteristics in a slingshot. Some do best with OTT and others prefer TTF. Some shooters like narrow forks while others would quickly smash the same forks. Torsten is deadly with a small frame with narrow forks. Bill Hay is a crackshot and seems to prefer a wider style. Some shooters can easily handle heavy bands while others seem to do best with lighter draw weights.

I think it's best to try as many frames as possible and figure out which one you shoot best. I'm still working on this approach. I started with a Trumark FS-1, then moved to a Daisy P51, now I`m working through various boardcuts. Ergos were working great for me but recently I have been doing better with a traditional cut and light Therabands Golds. The hunt for the most accurate frame (for me) could go on for a while longer. Low profile forks seem to be my preference but I`m still figuring out the fork width, handle length and whether an angled handle is any better than a straight handle (for me). Each of us needs to find what works best. Maybe one day we can hope to shoot like Torsten, Bill Hay or Jaybird!

Unfortunately the best suited frame won`t make any of us crackshots. Much practice will help get us there but some shooters just seem to have a more inherent ability.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm... "different strokes for different folks".... "courses for horses" and people are all different and have different preferences!
Some like to shoot over the top, some through the forks, some like to shoot with the forks upright and some to the side... furthermore some like bands, some squares and some tubes.

What I can see you getting out of this thread is not a definitive answer from any one individual but more of a consensus of ideas that may be able to be morphed into a single style... That being said... I like to shoot through the forks, in a side shooting style.

Here's a video of me using a pocket SEAL, which utilizes universal forks and a couple of tricks to help increase accuracy:


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Hmmm... "different strokes for different folks".... "courses for horses" and people are all different and have different preferences!
> Some like to shoot over the top, some through the forks, some like to shoot with the forks upright and some to the side... furthermore some like bands, some squares and some tubes.
> 
> What I can see you getting out of this thread is not a definitive answer from any one individual but more of a consensus of ideas that may be able to be morphed into a single style... That being said... I like to shoot through the forks, in a side shooting style.
> ...


Sighting/shooting genius. Bill you really know shooting. Thanks for the video.
Chuck S


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This statement is from the Dankung site: " Generally speaking, this model is for the very skillful shooters. For the shooters who are not very good at Dankung slingshots, we suggest you order the bigger Dankungs listed under the 'Western dankung slingshot' category " When I read this about the Palm Thunder I knew going with smaller shooters is the way to go if I wanted to be a more accomplished shooter. I ended up with a 2 inch wide by 4 inch long shooter and more hits went way up. But I am still a firm believer that the pouch release is nearly all of it.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you everybody. That video was especially helpful.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The shooter!


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> In my opinion, frame doesn't matter, anchor point does. The anchor point is 1/2 the distance between the forks. If you have a sling shot that has 2 inches between the forks, the anchor point would be 1 inch from the pupil of your eye (to the ear side if shooting over the top, and mouthward if shooting gangsta). I have a dankung (shot gangsta style) which has two inches between the forks and the anchor point is my cheek bone.
> 
> On the other hand there is the instictive style, and all bets are off.
> 
> Rufus Hussey said in one of his video's (I think the Johnny Carson Show video) that the anchor point did not matter, placement of the forks did. I have not been able to prove this.


there is a you tube of a radio station interviewing a guy who makes shooting slingshots look easy - he throws a quarter in the air & nails it shooting rocks! the guy in the vodeo says the acher point means nothing - it's all about where the fork is for him & he is an impressive shot! I'm sure most of you folks have seen this video - tom


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

^ Rufus Hussey









The man, the myth, the legend...

He IS our idol, and it is his skills we all strive to emulate. You speak of the right man Tom...

Cheers - John


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> A smaller slingshot that is close to the hand renders a narrow window which can produce more accuracy. But, at the top of the list it is all in the release of the pouch. Ultimately it is all to do with the pouch release. An aiming device on a slingshot does not make it accurate nor does a Laser or a beatuful and or costly slingshot will not make one shoot more accurately. My opinion by personal experience.


I would bet on this pouch release... because dgui hits what he aims at with all sorts of ......... how should i put this .... stuff ! .. weather it has a frame or not !!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dgui is the man on his video's he does what should make the shot go wild but he still hits the target.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Young Luke, "Use the Force"


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Devoman said:


> Young Luke, "Use the Force"


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The shooter is the biggest factor, but the frame is important because some are more comfortable and easier to shoot accurately than others. Mostly, these same features and measurements are a matter of shooter preference.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Devoman said:


> Young Luke, "Use the Force"


May the Forks be with you


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

In my best "Smokey the Bear" voice...Only you can prevent misfires...only you!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I keep coming back to this post as it is very good IMO. It makes me think and that fills the room with smoke







I have only a few frames from different makers flatband, hawk2009, dgui, jmplsnt. Ive made a number of frames and even tried to make a bad one. I was unsuccessful but all the ones I made even the bad one were made to be comfortable for me. I believe there is no such thing as a bad frame there all good. We build different frames looking for that perfect one. We try other peoples frames for the same reason. We add things from others to our own looking for the one. We may someday find the one but I hope not because that would mean its over. If you build it it will shoot. If you build it with your hands in mind it will shoot even better.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very well put DM.
Philly


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I think something should be said about the construction of the frame. Mainly, where the bands attach to the forks. I think the most important thing is consistency. Both with the shooter and the slingshot. If the bands are sliding off to one side or not equally measured or even attached to the pouch the same, there is bound to be inconsistency. The shooter may tend to adjust off of one of these shots not realizing it was botched. Now his next shot is bad too.

In rifle shooting, I was taught only to adjust the sights after two consecutive well-aimed shots. Same applies here. Don't adjust your aim until you know for sure that it is your aim that is off, not some mistake.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

SickPythons said:


> I think something should be said about the construction of the frame. Mainly, where the bands attach to the forks....
> ...If the bands are sliding off to one side or not equally measured or even attached to the pouch the same, there is bound to be inconsistency.


I've pointed this out before. With OTT Flats, I believe it is important for both bands to be equally positioned while stretched over each fork.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

SickPythons said:


> I think something should be said about the construction of the frame. Mainly, where the bands attach to the forks. I think the most important thing is consistency. Both with the shooter and the slingshot. If the bands are sliding off to one side or not equally measured or even attached to the pouch the same, there is bound to be inconsistency. The shooter may tend to adjust off of one of these shots not realizing it was botched. Now his next shot is bad too.
> 
> In rifle shooting, I was taught only to adjust the sights after two consecutive well-aimed shots. Same applies here. Don't adjust your aim until you know for sure that it is your aim that is off, not some mistake.


Got to agree with you on this as I shoot allot when I tired, hungry, my arms are tired and hands sore, in all weather. All these things can through your shot off and you need to understand why you missed before you adjust your shot.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

mods please could you delete this post... i made a mistake as html code came Up... My post is below


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there,

Im sure you have gained a huge amount from others' great responses but I have learnt a few things make a frame accurate. For me they are the following:


Looks; if a frame looks good to me then I will use it more often
Consistency; to keep on with a certain frame till I am accurate with it and consistent
Comfortable; comfort is so important in a frame, it may take a few to get the "perfect" one but when you do you'll know what style suits your hand and shooting best
Shooting style; Once you get shooting more regularly and find a style that you are comfortable with then accuracy improves
Pouch release; I have found the pouch release is key for me to get consistently accurate shots

This is what I have learnt so far and I am more accurate than I ever thought possible with a slingshot; I still have a long way to go and am learning stuff daily! Bill Hay's shooting style and tips helped me very much as I side or "gangsta" shoot but thats just me!

Hope the above helps man, frames are as accurate as the user, frames I am really comfortable with friends may not be so its finding what you like and are comfortable with... its a bit of a journey of trial and error but I have enjoyed the path thus far!

All the best with finding the most accurate frame mate; enjoy the ride is all I can say


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems to me that the very nature of a slingshot is disharmony. With all of the known variables in the mix and then you add the human factor, everything is kaos and ripe for a miss even when all is being done to override the immutible laws that are involved with how a slingshot operates. For a couple of years I have tried to get the perfect slingshot, have the ultimate bands and pouch and thinking if I could just have everthing right on a slingshot I would not likely fail to hit the target. So when I came to the understanding that no matter what you adjust or change on a slingshot it is by its nature a kaotic thing to it's self. Now when I began to embrace that very fact I decided I would no longer be concerned that everything on a slingshot had to be within a 32nd of an inch and this had to be tied just so. For a time after this decision I hit everything all the same as when I worried but when the focus was changed to more on how the slingshot reacts when shooting and study this and for a lack of a better explanation to be more in harmony with a difficult or maybe impossible thing to master. Ok so now I am in a harmonious state with my slingshot and sometimes I can hit a can at 10 meters some 30 times without a miss but I have let everything else go. Dont worry about having things just perfect on a slingshot because most folks are gonna miss anyway most of the time, just right or a little off your gonna more than likely miss. So just have fun thats what I do now.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui you the man. No mater the situation if it's not fun theres room for error if it is fun it doesn't matter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree that it is the shooter. However line of sight is important if you are an aimer. Like me. I tend to shoot best with trumark and chief aj slingshots with tubes. I dont know what it is but I am very accurate with them. I do however shoot naturals and board cuts a lot too.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> It seems to me that the very nature of a slingshot is disharmony. With all of the known variables in the mix and then you add the human factor, everything is kaos and ripe for a miss even when all is being done to override the immutible laws that are involved with how a slingshot operates. For a couple of years I have tried to get the perfect slingshot, have the ultimate bands and pouch and thinking if I could just have everthing right on a slingshot I would not likely fail to hit the target. So when I came to the understanding that no matter what you adjust or change on a slingshot it is by its nature a kaotic thing to it's self. Now when I began to embrace that very fact I decided I would no longer be concerned that everything on a slingshot had to be within a 32nd of an inch and this had to be tied just so. For a time after this decision I hit everything all the same as when I worried but when the focus was changed to more on how the slingshot reacts when shooting and study this and for a lack of a better explanation to be more in harmony with a difficult or maybe impossible thing to master. Ok so now I am in a harmonious state with my slingshot and sometimes I can hit a can at 10 meters some 30 times without a miss but I have let everything else go. Dont worry about having things just perfect on a slingshot because most folks are gonna miss anyway most of the time, just right or a little off your gonna more than likely miss. So just have fun thats what I do now.


Good points. Fun factor trumps variables.

But, for *me, *I know what will create a wild flier (inconsistent groupings) with my shooting. I've proved it to myself several times, straightened the crooked band and eliminated the flier. Now, I'm *not* one to mark the bands and measure how much material is below the groove when I tie the bands on. But some aspects are common sense of physics. I'll call this, harmonizing the kaos.


----------

